# Hot numbers Cambridge



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Popped into the hot numbers branch in trumpington street Cambridge just before closing tonight. Friendly knowledgeable chatty staff. I had a pretty good espresso as did my friend. I went for the number 2, he went for number 1. Also had a fair selection of beer for the non coffee drinking people in the group.

Was quieter then the main roastery in Gwydir Street too.


----------



## randomer (Apr 4, 2017)

Hibbsy said:


> Popped into the hot numbers branch in trumpington street Cambridge just before closing tonight. Friendly knowledgeable chatty staff. I had a pretty good espresso as did my friend. I went for the number 2, he went for number 1. Also had a fair selection of beer for the non coffee drinking people in the group.
> 
> Was quieter then the main roastery in Gwydir Street too.


Reliable cafe, roast their own beans and supply some other well regarded cafes in the region. My only complaint is the Gwydir branch tends to be full of screaming kids when I go there.


----------



## Rupert (Mar 31, 2016)

Hot Numbers Cambridge.

Dropped into their Trumpington St. shop today - excellent coffee, knowledgeable & friendly staff.

Roast their own. Jazz bands in the evening. Great food fairly pricey, even better coffee very reasonable priced.

Great atmosphere - love it.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Rupert said:


> Hot Numbers Cambridge.
> 
> Dropped into their Trumpington St. shop today - excellent coffee, knowledgeable & friendly staff.
> 
> ...


I love this place - agree with everything you say. I've also picked up pre-love acme cups and saucers from here for £5 a go.


----------

